# Looking for custom built 660nm red flashlight



## mandat (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello,

(It seems my previous post was deleted. I am posting in the right forum?)

As far as i know now, Rigel Systems is the only company that sells 660nm flashlights. But they are pretty ugly. So I would like to know what it would cost to have a solid flashlight custom built. It would have to give out unfocused floodlight of 660nm or and has to be smoothly dimmable to almost nothing - but on the other side could be as bright as my 5 Watt 660nm HP-Led from Mouser, for instance.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have no idea if you are posting in the right forum or not.
As cheap as the Rigel Systems light is you could start with that and there's your initial components for the dimmable part, and if you've already got a 5 watt 66nm led then there's another part of it... 

Maybe two sets of leds are in order, low, low adjustable flood and some reflector or lens to give the 5watt led throw.

JB Weld and old flashlight parts, that's where I'm at... you probably don't want my custom work. lol!


----------



## mandat (Feb 25, 2012)

You are right of course. I had been thinking about botching things together but i am afraid I can`t even do this - this is not my field of expertise at all. Besides, I really want a nice professional built/mod.


----------

